
Can a web developer get into VR? - aaronwidd
http://www.globalgum.com/can-web-developer-get-vr/
======
aaronwidd
The first time I've attempted putting content of this sort out there.

If anyone on HN is interested in the topic of getting into VR (or AR or MR)
from a background in web, I'd love to hear what questions you want answered or
any feedback at all. Thanks!

